# .bin datei zum erstellen einer config datei



## nox (21. August 2004)

Guten Tag

Ich will für ein Programm eine install.bin Datei erstellen.
-> die install.bin datei soll eine config.ini Datei erstellen.

inhalt:
--------------------------------------------------------
g=255
f=0
d=0
[lage]
dir=D:\Programme\Tool\make\lage
--------------------------------------------------------

Wobei der Eintrag "dir" abhängig von der Festplatte und dem Ordner, in der das verzeichnis "make\lage" ist.
-> dir=%Festplatte%:\%Pfad%\Tool\make\lage

Weiter muss die install.bin  Datei den Pfad \make\lage automatisch generieren, wenn er nicht vorhanden ist.

Der Standort der install.bin ist im Ordner Tool.

Gruss Nox


----------

